# Multipurpose Room Gear



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm halfway to finish it, any recommendations are welcome.

My Gear:
Projector: Panasonic PT-AE3000U
Screen: Elite Cinetension 120"
DVD: Sony BDP-S350
TV: Samsung Retro-Projection (for gaming and normal TV)
Receiver: Onkyo NR906
Game console: Nintendo Wii
Harmony Universal Remote Control 880

Speakers:
Fronts: LSi 9 (on the way)
Center: LSiC
Rear: LSi 7
Back: Old sony speakers (need to upgrade maybe LSi 7 on the back and LSiF/X on the Rear)
Subs: Two PSW10 (need to upgrade maybe DIY)

Wire:
Monoprice 12 AWG
Monster HDMI (Receiver to Projector)


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

I had been updating my gear since day 1! Here is the current one:

My Gear:
Projector: Epson Home Cinema 5040UB 
Screen: Elite Cinetension 120"
DVD: Panasonic 4k
TV: Sharp Led TV
Receiver: Denon AVRX6200W 
Amp: Onkyo NR906 for biamping main speakers
Game console: PS 4
Harmony One Remote Control

Speakers:
Fronts: Bowers & Wilkins 683 S2
Center: Bowers & Wilkins HTM6
Rear: Polk Audio LSi 9
Back: Polk Audio LSi 7
Top for Atmos: Audioengine P4
Subs: Two JBL GTI 12 in custom box

Wire:
Speakers Oxygen Free
Monster HDMI (Receiver to Projector)


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Wireless light dimmer http://www.lutron.com/en-US/Products/Pages/SingleRoomControls/MaestroWireless/Overview.aspx

comfy seats https://valenciatheaterseating.com/theater-seating/premier-series/tuscany/

Popcorn maker https://www.amazon.ca/CUISINART-Pro...41097612&sr=1-11&refinements=p_72:11192170011


----------

